# Right, I've got the blaster.....



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I've invested in the Aeolus blaster/ dryer, but I'm a bit confused as to how to use it - the handbook tells me how to fit the nozzles on, but is not much help in telling me what to do with the dog! I have a stand, which I may or may not use depending on advice, a long hose, a flat nozzle and a round nozzle, and also a stainless steel hard hose which I think I'm supposed to use when it's on it's stand. Any advice would be much appreciated, including how to introduce the puppy to it!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Did you get the stand Yvonne? Have you managed to attach the hose I thought mine was broken, you screw it on/ in in an anti clockwise direction. I find it a little too powerful for mine, if you blow it against your skin it's quite painful, so I have the setting fairly low. If its all ok just use it like a hair drier, if Jenna has been groomed before then she's probably used to it, maybe turn it on on a low setting so they get used to it, possibly groom Jenna where Meadow can see and hear. Give meadow some jummy treats while its on, let her come up and check it out.... Good luck, I haven't got a stand I need one xx just seen you have got a stand I'd use it so your hands are free to comb/ cut just keep repositioning the drier xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a different brand of balsterso can' help with specifics.....I use the stand as it make maneouvering much easier...Introduce the dryer slowly, even at first not turning it on...let your dogs have a good sniff etc, then start on a low setting avoiding the face..you can build it up from there. Some dogs hate the noise and have seen a dog wearing a bandana type thing over its ears to help...it seemed to work. Trial and error....you will get the hang of it...Good luck xx


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

oh my goodness Colin we have your blaster , what a laugh we had when we first turned it on Ollie was on a towel on the freezer and WHOOSH THE TOWEL AND EVERTHING nearly ollie went flying off the freezer ,so powerfull we couldnt believe it now we have the hang of it its brilliant ,thankyou for your advice x


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

If I use the stand, do I use the flexible hose with it, or the hard one? If it's the hard one, how do I dry the lower bits of her?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

lilaclynda said:


> oh my goodness Colin we have your blaster , what a laugh we had when we first turned it on Ollie was on a towel on the freezer and WHOOSH THE TOWEL AND EVERTHING nearly ollie went flying off the freezer ,so powerfull we couldnt believe it now we have the hang of it its brilliant ,thankyou for your advice x


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oh this makes me want one EVEN MORE!!! 

Poor Molly will be blown into next week!!!  

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I tend to use the flexi hose if just drying. The nozzle is really if you need both hands to dry and brush at the same time. It is recommended that you dry the coat straight with a brush before clipping....i still find I do no have enough hands at times!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks Colin, having seen the photo of Ted I can see why you are an expert with the dryer


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

But funnily Teds fur is really quick and easy to dry, Betty on the other hand....


----------

